# Help with FRONT DOOR threshold....(pictures)



## Bobrobert (Jan 8, 2008)

What can I get for suggestions on how to best fix my front door threshold?

The problem popped up "after" the new hardwood floor was installed. It raised the floor level a bit (~3/4 of an inch), and now the front (metal) door will only open "over the entrance rug" if the rubber strip is removed on the bottom of the door, and the adjustment bar for that rubber strip is raised as high as it will go. And with all that the bottom of the door still drags a bit on the rug. 

I need the door to swing over the rug without dragging if possible and a new threshold that will meet the door when it is closed and eliminate the open space I now have at the bottom of the door from removal of the rubber strip.

What do you folks think is the best way to fix this problem?

I hope the attached pictures help show what I've tried to explain.

Thanks in advance for your help………….Bob


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There really is no "simple" way, other then cut a small bit off of the bottom of the door.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As stated, the door is the issue now. If it can be cut down...


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.......

Or,...... Get rid of the Rug...........


----------



## ez-e (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't have a good answer for you but if you leave the sweep (the rubber strip on the bottom) off you're going to have a wicked draft. If you cut the door off i'd make sure you can reliably attach the sweep back on the newly cut off door. Ususally there is a kerf that the sweep press fits into and if you cut the door off that is going to be gone. My best advice is to ditch the rug, put the sweep back on and not mess with the door.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

If you cut the bottom off the door, you'll need to raise the threshold so that it makes contact with the sweep. Some doors have adjustable thresholds. Alternatively you can buy a threshold seal (metal with a rubber insert) at Lowes, and attach that on top of your existing threshold.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

This looks like a metal door, so cutting becomes a bit problematic. It also looks like a belt and suspenders bottom weatherstripping in that he has both a rubber gasketed threshold and a door mounted seal.
Remove the door mounted seal and install a gasketed threshold that is functional.
Ron


----------



## Bobrobert (Jan 8, 2008)

Guys THANKS so much for all the great input. The "war department" is pretty adamant that the rug stays, so will take a closer look at the rubber strip added to the threshold. She says she would be willing to remove the rug “IF” that’s the only option, but I’m not sure I want to pay “that price” without at least trying another option. 

This is what I’m going to try….. I’ll remove the bar on the bottom of the door that holds the sweep. I think that will give me enough clearance to clear the rug. Then I’ll see how much of a raise on the threshold I have to install to make the rubber gasket’ed strip come up to meet the door. 

Have to be careful here, as that would be all I need is “lawsuits” when neighbors trip on their face coming in the front door. :laughing: 

Thanks again for all the great help and suggestions……Bob


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

If it is a metal door, as is appears from the photos, the idea of cutting the bottom of the door is out. Find a local company that deals with commercial or architectural doors (fancy term for commercial stuff) hardware. They can supply you with what is commonly called an automatic threshold seal. It is a door seal that fits into a groove routed into the bottom of the door, and has a button on the end that contacts the jamb so that the seal rises into it's own track when the door is opened, and lowers down to seal against the threshold when it closes. 
If it is actually a wood or fiberglass door, it would be simplier to piggyback a "lowboy" threshold (one without the rubber insert) on top of the existing one, trim the door bottom, and install a new sweep. You can get a narrrow width that will not interfere with the storm door as it exists.
The style of the threshold in the photo leads me to believe that you have a door unit that came with that threshold factory installed, so it is screwed or stapled into place through the sides of the jambs, and not easily removed for raising.


----------



## Bobrobert (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the help with this concern. I did go with the "strip with the rubber insert" screwed to the threshold, and it worked much better than I thought it would. When I removed the sweep off the door, and placed the strip on the threshold, the door clears the rug fine, and there is next to no gap under the door, just a very small slit for 10 inches or so. You have to lay your head on the floor to see it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Glad that worked out for you Bob.


----------



## rpwright (Nov 25, 2008)

what does the threshold seal look like? I have the exact same problem after I put down hardwoods


----------

